# RV fridge propane usage



## swampyankee

How much propane does it take to run a rv fridge. I was thinking it might be nice to have one. I read on a rv site that they estimated that a 20# tank would last 120 days. This seemed impossible to me. I was hoping that someone out there has used one for a extended time and has kept track of the gas useage. Thanks


----------



## Coloneldad5

It doesn't take much at all. That estimate is about right for the 20# tank. It's been awhile since I had an RV with a fridge and I didn't track how long it worked, but it seemed to go on forever without refueling.


----------



## packerfan

I've used one in my cabin for 6 yrs, average 14-17 days for a 20# tank depending on the outside temperature. 120 days..lol...weekends only maybe!


----------



## terri9630

It would depend on the size of the frig and the temps. Ours will go for about a month without refilling. We use the hot water heater on propane too so I dont know what just the frig uses.


----------



## Guest

I salvaged a propane fridge out of a camper before I junked it. I take it camping, set it on a picnic table, and put up a screen house over the table. A 20 pound propane tank will last over a month. The flame necessary to run the fridge is about the size of a piolet light. It's very nice to stay for two weeks and not have to run for ice every 3 days. In fact you can make ice for the cooler you take out in the boat.


----------



## Forerunner

We have a larger-than-camper sized propane fridge in the cabin.
I'm very satisfied with the economy of the thing.
Those who aren't might also be drawing off that same bottle for cooking gas, which seems to disappear much faster. :shrug:


----------



## 7thswan

It dosen't take much fuel,but keeping the door shut helps. I suspect the newer ones are much better than older ones. In the 70's we had a Serval refer, it was the same size as a regular refer and it didn't use much fuel,wish I still had that thing.


----------



## Forerunner

_Ours_ is a Servel.

.....and it does appreciate conservative use during the 90 degree+ season.......


----------



## Jim-mi

Theres a guy in this area who repairs / resells the "RV" size fridges . . .. 

Boy do they go for a very big penny..........

So if you can find / have a three way . . .hang onto it . . . . .


----------



## vicker

Thanks for this thread. I nabbed on for my cabin, and haven't installed it yet. I was wondering how it would work. Should be a great life improvement


----------



## Sarah J

I just bought a 6.5cf propane fridge for camping (in a big pavilion tent). The website said it uses right at a pound per day. Is this twice the size of the average camper fridge? Or do you think this usage is over-estimated? I'll be gone 11 days and taking a 20# tank so I should be covered regardless, but I *am* curious to know if anyone else has used this size before.


----------



## Sara in IN

Sarah, 

Lillies, Pennsic or other re-enactment? I'm surprised more camps don't use propane fridges, given the scrounging abilities of the attendees of such events.


----------



## MO_cows

The fridges we have had in our RV's have used very little propane, it is just a little flame like a pilot light. However, they still need electricity for the control panel. All of them have been 3-way units and all would quit working if the auxiliary battery for the RV went dead.


----------



## Sarah J

Sara in IN said:


> Sarah,
> 
> Lillies, Pennsic or other re-enactment? I'm surprised more camps don't use propane fridges, given the scrounging abilities of the attendees of such events.


Lilies. Coming right up! But I suspect I have friends who will haul it to Pennsic in August, too.


----------



## terri9630

MO_cows said:


> The fridges we have had in our RV's have used very little propane, it is just a little flame like a pilot light. However, they still need electricity for the control panel. All of them have been 3-way units and all would quit working if the auxiliary battery for the RV went dead.


Ours doesn't need power. It runs just fine withdead batteries. It depends on the features.


----------



## terri9630

Jim-mi said:


> Theres a guy in this area who repairs / resells the "RV" size fridges . . ..
> 
> Boy do they go for a very big penny..........
> 
> So if you can find / have a three way . . .hang onto it . . . . .


I wish I knew where to get my little one fixed. Freezer gets cool but the frig doesn't.


----------



## Guest

terri9630 said:


> I wish I knew where to get my little one fixed. Freezer gets cool but the frig doesn't.


It might just need burping, take it out and turn it upside down in the back of a pick up for a day or so and ride around with it (some what bumpy ride is good), surprisingly a lot of camper units thought to be in need of repair work after this simple fix


----------



## terri9630

dlmcafee said:


> It might just need burping, take it out and turn it upside down in the back of a pick up for a day or so and ride around with it (some what bumpy ride is good), surprisingly a lot of camper units thought to be in need of repair work after this simple fix


Really? I thought that was just an old wives tale.... I live on a dirt road so it already gets lots of bumping when I take the horse trailer out.


----------



## pamda

You have to turn it upside down..Saved tons of money with this. Hubby wants a new one. Everytime he goes out he fusses. Turns it upside down leaves it a day or so..re-installs it and it works another year. We so do not have extra cash for a new one.


----------



## terri9630

pamda said:


> You have to turn it upside down..Saved tons of money with this. Hubby wants a new one. Everytime he goes out he fusses. Turns it upside down leaves it a day or so..re-installs it and it works another year. We so do not have extra cash for a new one.


I couldn't believe how expensive those things are! To replace my little frig is $600.


----------

